# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Whipping Rope and Tool Handles

## IA Woodsman

This may not be the most vital survival skill but it has several applications.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You can also do tool handles,knife handles, attach feathers, or haft spear heads.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Outstanding.... very good job, concise and very clear......you will be an inspiration to me in the pics and vids I do for my rustic furniture.

----------


## Rick

Nice job. Whippings are an excellent way to wrap just about anything. I've done several walking sticks using paracord whippings and then added a Prusik knot for an adjustable hand hold.

----------


## crashdive123

I love getting....I mean doing a whipping on my ropes.

----------


## BENESSE

Thaks IA W, I learned something new today.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Learned it here from Rick! Great vid IA!

----------


## gryffynklm

Nice tutorial. I've whipped a lot of rope, never thought of tool handles. Great idea. Thanks

----------


## your_comforting_company

We often take for granted such simple things that we don't pass them on. Props for doing this vid/pic set so neatly. This is the primary way to finish any natural cordage Good job!

----------


## IA Woodsman

Thanks for the feedback. I think this section of the forum is going to be a great resource.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Ok... now that I have whipped the handles of dang near anything I can find and have used a whole skeen of paracord, I am now ready for the next cordage lesson........

BTW, is it best to just use the sleeve of 550 Para for like knife grips and such or the whole in and outs of para? 

Has anyone made a Para BOB bag....I mean the entire bag, shoulder strap etc made of para?

----------


## MidWestMat

Nice job IA, clear and concise instructions, relevant topic.

Thanks

----------


## finallyME

Nice IA, now can you explain it to a 12 year old.  :Smile:   When I teach the scouts how to do it (it is a basic requirement) it always amazes me how hard it is to explain.  With some, they get it once.  With others, you have to instruct them many, many times.  I have found that the best way to show is to use a fat stick and masons string.  For some reason it is easier for them to see all that is going on.

----------


## Justin Case

Thanks IA,, Rep sent  :Smile:

----------


## danmc

> Nice IA, now can you explain it to a 12 year old.   When I teach the scouts how to do it (it is a basic requirement) it always amazes me how hard it is to explain.  With some, they get it once.  With others, you have to instruct them many, many times.  I have found that the best way to show is to use a fat stick and masons string.  For some reason it is easier for them to see all that is going on.


I'll have to try the fat stick and masons string with some of my scouts who are having troubles.

Nicely done pics and video btw.  

-Dan

----------

